# Hurricanes



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

As most of you know I prep based on risk (Likelihood and impact) and although lately the risk have changed somewhat, the one that is still at the top of the list is a hurricane. 

And low and behold, we have not one but two storms in the Caribbean. Will they be a hurricane? Too soon to know. However one has it’s eye on the Texas coast, my coast. Even if it’s not a hurricane a tropical storm (TS) tends to move slower and can dump more rain than a hurricane. 

So they say it will be Monday/Tuesday. Today is Thursday and I’m going to top up my tanks, gas cans, diesel and a few other items. I say top up since I usually keep everything fully supplied.

I wonder how many will wait until late Sunday or even Monday. They will probably say.. it’s only a TS. Well, I was here when a TS pretty much flooded and destroyed parts of Houston and the medical center.

PS.. i know for you guys and gals on the gulf coast, I don’t have to say be prepared... but one of the storms is headed that direction.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> As most of you know I prep based on risk (Likelihood and impact) and although lately the risk have changed somewhat, the one that is still at the top of the list is a hurricane.
> 
> And low and behold, we have not one but two storms in the Caribbean. Will they be a hurricane? Too soon to know. However one has it's eye on the Texas coast, my coast. Even if it's not a hurricane a tropical storm (TS) tends to move slower and can dump more rain than a hurricane.
> 
> ...


I'm on a hill and ~ 150 miles inland. No drainages close by to flood.

We had a bad scene with Hurricane Irene (2011) due to rainfall but not so much winds. Lots of valleys got washed out by rains, along with roads. Power out days/weeks.

Do get supplies in order. If your freezer has space, put in plastic water bottles, fill car/truck/propane tanks. Make sure genny starts up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I’ve lived in Florida over 60 years.
My wife and I get ready June 1st, the beginning of hurricane season.

It always amazes us how many people wait until the day before the storm is to hit, and then bitch because there’s no supplies left to buy.

As far as fuel, you should always keep your tank at half or above. The electric fuel pump’s service life will be prolonged by staying cool being immersed in fuel.
Fuel pumps are $100 or more and the tank has to be dropped . About $500 to replace.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just came back from Tractor Supply, getting my elderly parents a genny. One of those storms is a predicted to drive right up our butts. 
Sure, things can change before the 26th but you know how prepping goes and I’m too broke up to be dragging one genny back and forth.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I wish I'd bought a 3 or 5 KW military diesel genny a few years back when I had $$$$$


----------



## Jarine88 (Apr 2, 2020)

We are ready here NW of Houston. Fortunately, we are effectively on an island above the 1000 year flood zones. 

The dual fuel generator is ready with plenty of gas and propane ready to go. I installed a transfer unit last year, so I don’t have to run everything via extension cords. One day, I want to connect a car muffler to the generator with a hose to the outside so I can run it quietly in the garage. 

I have boards cut for the windows, but it would have to be a really powerful hurricane for me to install them.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

this is one of the many reasons why I choose to live were sometimes it gets too cold to snow..


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Batten down the hatches boys ! Good luck.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yep, a Hurricane in the gulf, must be August in Houston. Gen sets are ready, plenty of propane on hand, tanks will be topped off today, plenty of food, water, ammo, and firepower. Plenty of alcohol. Guess I'll just drink, BBQ, and watch people get stupid. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe the 2 storms will converge and become one great big super storm. Continue inland all the way to PA and flood bunker Joe in his basement.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Maybe the 2 storms will converge and become one great big super storm. Continue inland all the way to PA and flood bunker Joe in his basement.


We can only hope.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Yep, a Hurricane in the gulf, must be August in Houston. Gen sets are ready, plenty of propane on hand, tanks will be topped off today, plenty of food, water, ammo, and firepower. Plenty of alcohol. Guess I'll just drink, BBQ, and watch people get stupid. :tango_face_grin:


Oh crap... booze... need to add to the list. Lol.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've lived in Florida over 60 years.
> My wife and I get ready June 1st, the beginning of hurricane season.
> 
> It always amazes us how many people wait until the day before the storm is to hit, and then bitch because there's no supplies left to buy.
> ...


That's one of the reasons I love my old cars/trucks. Can change an inexpensive mechanical pump roadside with just a few simple tools.

I had an old Ford PU that fuel pump went on. I had two dirt bikes in the bed. I took off one of the bikes gas tanks and bungeed it on top of the cab. Then ran a length of hose line to the inlet side of the carb. That gravity fed fuel and I drove the truck to the parts store, where I changed out the pump in the parking lot. I think the pump was ~ $25, and all the work took < 1 hour.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> this is one of the many reasons why I choose to live were sometimes it gets too cold to snow..


The joy of sitting by the wood stove during a blizzard is priceless.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The hurricane that the Dothan area is now aiming for Mobile. 
That’s the power of me buying my folks a generator!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting about 2 potential hurricanes in close proximity to each other. Something called the Fujiwhara effect may take place. From what I read it would be subtle. The impact would be slowing up the cane headed to Texas and speeding up the cane headed to the Alabama/Florida coast. 

It also says that the stronger one may absorb the weaker but that won’t happen in this case.

The other effect is the storms rotating counter clockwise around each other but again, given the space/distance, that is also unlikely.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I just hope one or both bring some much needed rain my way.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> The joy of sitting by the wood stove during a blizzard is priceless.


hot tub outdoors in a blizzard with your beer in a snowdrift is better!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Making snow angels in your shorts or less then running back to the tub. With a glass of American Honey on the rocks. Oh, the simple things in life.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well.. interesting model development this afternoon. The storm that had houston in the bullseye has shifted way east and is looking and NOLA. That would be Marco. The next one, Laura, is also headed to the same place 2 days later. The models have the making landfall in about the same location. 

Should be an interesting week. 

We were prepared though and still are should the “models” change again.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Well.. interesting model development this afternoon. The storm that had houston in the bullseye has shifted way east and is looking and NOLA. That would be Marco. The next one, Laura, is also headed to the same place 2 days later. The models have the making landfall in about the same location.
> 
> Should be an interesting week.
> 
> We were prepared though and still are should the "models" change again.


Yes. Interesting. As of this evening, Saturday the 22nd, the paths actually will cross and both will hit NOLA.
Why do people insist on living in a city that is below sea level?
I had 8 weeks of temporary duty for Georgia Pacific in New Orleans in the mid 90's. What a filthy nasty city.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes. Interesting. As of this evening, Saturday the 22nd, the paths actually will cross and both will hit NOLA.
> Why do people insist on living in a city that is below sea level?
> I had 8 weeks of temporary duty for Georgia Pacific in New Orleans in the mid 90's. What a filthy nasty city.


NOLA has been withstanding Hurricanes forever, It can handle it


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Weather Channel has gotten increasingly climate change coo-coo over the years but I still keep it on in the background usually in the mornings.

I like the doom and gloom music that they play when a hurricane is approaching. The people on air at the Weather Channel love this doom and gloom shit. I bet they are the biggest hypocrites out there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes. Interesting. As of this evening, Saturday the 22nd, the paths actually will cross and both will hit NOLA.
> Why do people insist on living in a city that is below sea level?
> I had 8 weeks of temporary duty for Georgia Pacific in New Orleans in the mid 90's. What a filthy nasty city.


Southeast Louisiana has some of the best food in the country, some of the best fishing in the country and some of the funnest people in the country. If you like fishing and want to experience the best combination of Freshwater, Brackish Water and Salt Water Fishing head on down to Southeast LA, Plaquemines Parish and book a charter. Pretty awesome.

The problem is the scumbags and ghetto rats who inhabit the cesspool near The French Quarter and in downtown New Orleans.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Southeast Louisiana has some of the best food in the country, some of the best fishing in the country and some of the funnest people in the country. If you like fishing and want to experience the best combination of Freshwater, Brackish Water and Salt Water Fishing head on down to Southeast LA, Plaquemines Parish and book a charter. Pretty awesome.
> 
> The problem is the scumbags and ghetto rats who inhabit the cesspool near The French Quarter and in downtown New Orleans.


My wife was with me and GP provided a rental car, so one weekend we drove all the way down to the tip of the delta to where the oil rig workers took choppers out to the rigs.
There is some abject poverty down there along that west side road.

Another time we took the two lane road that ran west, to the south of the city, where there were a lot of old plantations, some restored some not.
Beautiful drive, but then you'd go around a curve and come across a refinery, where the fumes sucked up by the car A/C would make your eyes water.
A good 5th Infantry Division friend is from Louisiana and he's the salt of the earth.
But I have zero desire to ever go back.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> The Weather Channel has gotten increasingly climate change coo-coo over the years but I still keep it on in the background usually in the mornings.
> 
> I like the doom and gloom music that they play when a hurricane is approaching. The people on air at the Weather Channel love this doom and gloom shit. I bet they are the biggest hypocrites out there.





> Yup...We got the bubble-headed-bleach-blond
> Who comes on at five
> She can tell you 'bout the plane crash with a gleam in her eye
> It's interesting when people die
> Give us dirty laundry


Remember this?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My wife was with me and GP provided a rental car, so one weekend we drove all the way down to the tip of the delta to where the oil rig workers took choppers out to the rigs.
> There is some abject poverty down there along that west side road.


Katrina didn't help the poverty situation in that part of Louisiana. Buras and Venice, LA are the cities that the Fishing Guides that I've used are located. They will point out on buildings the water line from the flooding of Katrina. The wealthiest people in these areas are the government employees.

The rest are dirt ass poor. 2 years ago I went fishing with one of my vendors. On the way to the Camp I stopped at a liquor store and picked up a bottle of Makers Mark Bourbon. Paid about $21 for it, I was dressed in a well worn fishing shirt and shorts.

Later that evening my vendors showed up, executive manager's from the company's corporate office. They were dressed like corporate executives, dress pants, dress shirts, shiny shoes. One of them wanted to go to the liquor store for more bourbon so he drove to the store. When he arrived back at camp he was not happy that the same sized bottle of Maker's Mark that I had bought a few hours earlier, cost him $40 BUCKS!!!!

That little cajun store owner saw the city boy coming a mile away.

I will have to admit, my vendors were all very good fisherman and enjoyed the experience. So I told them the next time we do this, dress down like a local and Makers Mark will only run you about $20 bucks! :vs_laugh:

Oh, and because it is below sea level, you can be fishing the marshes near the Mississippi River and see a HUGE Ship on the River that is about 50 feet above where you are fishing. Kind of scary if you think about it.
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffsb&q=buras,+la&ia=web&iaxm=about&iax=images


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

I rode out hurricane Allen in 1980 in the Houston ship channel on a dredge and Tropical Storm Danielle on Galveston Bay. Loved working on the water but don't miss the storms.

On a side note; i was working in Port Arthur Texas and we were dredging out the drainage canals in front of the Big refinery next to I10 when we were flagged down by a Older refinery worker on the road. He claimed we were dredging over a gas pipeline and were about to hit it, it was NOT MARKED ON THERE PIPELINE MAPS provided to us. We shut down for investigation and the old man was correct. The Corpus Christi Dredge fire could have been me back in 1980!! Hits to close to home.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I lived in NO for about 3 years when I was in my teens. Think about that. A 17 year old living by himself in NO. I had hit the freakin mother load! I worked all day, drank and partied all night and chased....uh.....well.....um....let's just say nice pretty young girls. :tango_face_grin:

I have been back on occasion over the years for business. Still have the pretty girls and great food. Some of the best eating on the planet. Would I live there now? No freakin way. It's a dirty and very corrupt city.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

There's so much I love about that city. Not during Mardi Gras, though. NO's a mix of the very best and the very worst.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wife and I drove down to the French Quarter. After cruising around and seeing some of the inhabitants, decided not to get out of the vehicle.
There were some good eateries down on the waterfront.
So, after lunch, we drove to the Garden District. Very beautiful homes, well kept streets, hard to believe it was the same city.

It was getting dark, we were staying in Slidell, so we made for the expressway. Got lost, later learned we were near the Super Dome. I knew we were in a bad area when I noticed some yards were "fenced" with concertina razor wire. First time I had seen any since Vietnam.
Young men loitering on every corner, we came to a red light and there was no way I was going to stop. I didn't even have a gun in the car.

Nope, y'all can have New Orleans, and Louisiana in general.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Wife and I drove down to the French Quarter. After cruising around and seeing some of the inhabitants, decided not to get out of the vehicle.
> There were some good eateries down on the waterfront.
> So, after lunch, we drove to the Garden District. Very beautiful homes, well kept streets, hard to believe it was the same city.
> 
> ...


When my priest (at the time) heard I was going to NO with hubs on business, he told me sterned facedly to 'stay out of the French Quarters after dark.' Yes, I'd been there before. And there's men dressed in devil costumes who'll try to lure weak willed sinners into the naughty clubs. All so much debauchery.

But there's great food and music to be had there, too. The good is mixed betwixt and between the bad.

But the other parts of NO at at night--aren't much different from certain parts of Philly, or parts of NYC or bad parts of NJ for that matter after dark.

More bothersome (to me) than all that in NO are all the tarot card and palm readers right there in front of the Cathedral de Saint Louis. And the VooDoo. That is a very horrible scourge


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

YOu know what they say, "Who was the genius who built a city 20 ft below sea level in a hurricane zone, and then filled it with Democrats"


----------

